# Epix



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Just thought I'd pass this on. I installed the Epix android app on my Galaxy Player today and streams very well (wifi). It's what Dish On-line should be like (it does make sure you have a Dish account). All their movies available anytime (not just the live ones).


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

When you go to the Epix web site it is obvious that it is well-designed to stream their content. Unless you're a Dish, Verizon, Cox or Charter customer who subscribes to Epix you can't get the content. But I have a hunch when people discover what content is not available on the premium packages we're all used to, that will change.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

It works well on my Dell Streak 7 and Motorola Xoom. Not so well on my Galaxy S II Skyrocket phone. I can select a video and start it streaming. But then the pause, play, fast forward and rewind do not work. I just sent a bug report.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Epix responded that they don't currently support the Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket but are working on a new Android app and expect to have it out soon. Well, at least there was rapid response.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for this find. It blows dishonline out of the water.


----------

